# What 2010 Muzzleloader?



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I got back into the Dedicated Hunter program this year and I am thinking it's time for a new gun. I have a Knight Bighorn that I have had for 8-9 years. What I don't like about it is that it is a pain in the butt to clean. You pretty much have to take the gun apart to get the breach plug out. I have been looking at all the new guns being offered this year. Both T/C and CVA seem like they are going the hand removable breach plug route. I like the looks of the T/C Triumph or the New CVA Accura V2. I have heard alot about the T/C Omega as well. Any ideas? If you guys were buying a new ML gun in 2010 what would you look at?

Mark


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldnt buy a new one because my omega works so good. I will tell you that the CVAs are solid guns that punch paper almost as good as my gun. Both are great companies. Cant go wrong.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

A lot of guys on this board like the Omega. Its a great gun from reading the reviews. The accura looks like a nice rifle too and also has some good reviews. I don't think you can go wrong with any of those. Haven't heard much about the triumph but I am sure it shoots great.

I am probably going to buy the Accura. I like the way it shoulders. Just go with one that fits you well. TC and CVA are both great companies.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

I shoot TC Pro Hunter 28" fluted stainless, my son shoots a Traditions Pursuit stainless . His shoots just as well as mine and was only a third the money!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

+ 1 on the Triumph my shoots great...I love it


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I would take a serious look at the Traditions Vortek........kind of a look alike to the TC Pro hunter.....


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

CVA without question. I can hit a paper plate from 200 yds everytime, never had to experiment with the load, first combo I tried was the ticket. And easy to clean. Harvested both my deer and elk with it in '09, won't tell you the ranges, don't want to give this site's ethics police something to talk about.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I have both the omega and triumph both shoot sub moa get one you will be happy


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

I would go with the T/C Omega. It has been very reliable for me and cleaner friendly.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips guys, i am going to wait for the new CVA Accura V2 to come out in May. If I like that gun then I will go with it if not I am leaning toward the new CVA Optima 209.

Mark


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

if you want you can shoot my cva optima? we both are in Tooele it might help you. super easy to clean and very easy to find the load you like.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

MarkM said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys, i am going to wait for the new CVA Accura V2 to come out in May. If I like that gun then I will go with it if not I am leaning toward the new CVA Optima 209.
> 
> Mark


Mark, keep me updated on what you decide if you would please. I am muzz hunting this year for the first time in about 6 years. I think I may have the same gun as you do and it is a pain to clean for sure. Who knows, maybe I need a new one too....


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Travis, I ended up getting the CVA Accura. It is the 2009 model that they had on sale at Cabelas. I have only shot it once but I really like it. It is easy to load and shoot and even easier to clean. I would recomend it highly.

Mark


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Mark or others with the Accura. I have a found a couple places that have the Accura with the stainless fluted barrel and composite stock (regular or thum hole) for a pretty good deal. What do you guys think of these? Mark, have you had a chance to shoot yours much the last few months? 

For those of you that have this, what loads are you liking? Anyone shooting Barnes out of them? 

Is the V2 one much better than the regular Accura?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i took the accura out shooting today and i could not be happier. it was shooting great groups and the gun is very comfortable.the one thing i did not like about the thompsons was the degree on the trigger it was to far forward. i know they do this to help with trigger jerk but man it was uncomfortable when i was comparing that to the cva.this th accura is easy to clean and a good looking great shooting gun i could not be happier with my choice


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I ended up getting an Accura. Plan on shooting it next week, heck maybe even today if I can break away....

What powder and bullet combos are you guys using or suggesting? 

In my previous 54 cal Knight, I was using 110 grains of 777 and Barnes Expander MZ bullets. It worked great for me. I am leaning towards something similar except maybe their newer tipped split fire bullets. 

Are any of you using Blackhorn 209 powder? How do you like it?


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I bought a CVA about 3 weeks ago, for the same reason, my old one was a pain to clean. The new one is shooting about a 2 inch group at 100 yards, and I can clean it and have it back together in about 3 minutes, no tools needed. Also I switched from regular pyrodex to the triple 7 pellets and they are a SNAP to clean up after. I just run a 20 guage swab with some water down the barrel then a few dry patches until they come out clean.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> I ended up getting an Accura. Plan on shooting it next week, heck maybe even today if I can break away....
> 
> What powder and bullet combos are you guys using or suggesting?
> 
> ...


Travis,

I have been using Blackhorn 209 in my Accura and really like it. It is pretty pricey but i love how is shoots cleaner and cleans up with regular gun cleaner. I have been using 80 to 90 grains with a 295gr Powerbelt and have been getting good groups. i still want to play with sabots still.

Mark


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I bought the CVA Optima this year and I absolutley love it. I shoot it with the triple 7 pellets, and it's been SO easy to clean between shots at the range. I take a 20 gauge swab that s wet and run it down the bore, and then run 3 dry patches through and it's clean as a whistle. I can do the whole clean between shots in about a mintue flat if I hurry.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I have an older CVA optima and I love it. It was a deal and I can shoot tight groups with it using two 777 pellets with 250 grain T/C plastic tipped sabots. My group spreds to about 6-8 inches at 100 yards with three 777 pellets and my arm hurts more, so I stay with two.


----------

